# Raecloch cottages, Aberdeenshire



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Visited this place after seeing Stussy's post. Much the same condition except the piano has been smashed to pieces. 




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely photos Rebecca, shame about the piano. Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 12, 2012)

Ach, well. It was never going to get played again anyway. Nature would have done the job, but just taken a bit longer about it. :/


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing nice pics, i dont understand why people feel the need to smash things up ,sad .


----------



## Stussy (Jun 18, 2012)

Total shame the piano has been smashed up, super report!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

ahh thats a cute lil place...my favourite sort of splores..


----------

